# Nikon D60 Vibration Reduction problem



## ndgreenley (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi, i'm new to the forum, and i feel a little bad barging in to ask for free help, but i've got an issue and i've had little luck with the local camera/photography shops.

When i press the shutter release on my Nikon D60, i hear a sound (that i assume is the VR kicking in) and when i remove my finger from the half-down position, another mechanical sound. I'm not bothered by the sound, but when the VR kicks in, the image in the viewfinder jumps a fraction of an inch up - then when i release my finger, it jumps a fraction of an inch down. The problem stops when i turn the vibration reduction off (but continues when i manually focus), and it would've seemed to be an issue with the 18-55mm kit lens since the VR is built in, but i put a brand new - straight out of the box - 55-200mm lens on, and the same thing happens. the camera is otherwise completely functional, and the image in the viewfinder is totally stable EXCEPT for that brief moment when the shutter release is pressed half down or immediately when it is raised.

the camera is still under warranty (barely), and i'm trying to figure out if i'm being overly anal, if i should send it in to Nikon for repair, if they will even notice the issue i'm talking about, and looking for general help with diagnosis.

Thanks to anyone willing to help.


----------



## Formatted (Jun 13, 2010)

Are you exaggerating when you say it moves a inch? If so its normal.


----------



## Garbz (Jun 13, 2010)

So ... Does it show up in images? Does the top fraction of an inch of the image show signs of vignetting or otherwise indicate that the element has moved out of the normal range of the lens?

Remember this is exactly what VR does, move the element around to compensate for the vibration. Does it matters if it's locked position is different from the position that the camera tries to hold it in?


----------



## ndgreenley (Jun 13, 2010)

the images are completely unaffected.

the issue would seem to be composition. once i have an image lined up, i press halfway down and it moves, albeit a very small amount.

do most photographers just tolerate a small amount of movement when using VR?


----------



## Garbz (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm saying thats the point of VR in the first place. 

If you're in a position to line up your composition so well that a fraction of an inch movement will stuff things up, it sounds like your in a situation where VR should be turned off anyway.

Beyond that why not just recompose after VR is on? That's one of the reasons it comes on at the half button depression.


----------

